# Newest addition



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Just acquired an Ariens 924044, 10 hp 32 inch

Got it home , gave it an oil and lube change, checked the drive system, all bearings are tight.
For a 1979, it has nice paint and electric start. 
Sure is easier to check the drive disc,just stands straight up on it’s nose as it has the square front not the tear drop.
Even has a taller chute than my old 924024.
Next project is to add rubber to the impellers
I think I’ll keep it.

Thanks


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I have the same machine only with the teardrop and cast iron gearbox.....chains, impeller kit, bigger engine...a keeper.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

The cast iron gearbox is definitely an asset.
These 924 series are great, hard to break.The large frame 924 series with the large tires are my favourite


----------



## gusgt18 (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice looking machine. Congrats


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Since Most of the Less Knowledgeable like Newer and Shinier, that leaves the Good Stuff For Us! Good Score, I have an Earlier Teardrop 32, and it's a Keeper.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Those old biggun' Ariens look like they'd eat dogs and small children for breakfast.

Nice looking machine!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Get the big boy shoes for that beast, Armor Skids! You won't be sorry. Great looking machine.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I buy and sell snowblowers , usually 924 series. I rarely get one rusted out, or that I can’t fix.
For under $500 when I sell them,I don’t believe you can find a better brand and series than the 924.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice Score!


----------



## SHVLHEAD (Feb 12, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Just noticed a detail and made me wonder : whoever thought putting turf tires on snowblowers would work well ? Unless you add chains of course.


Nice looking machine by the way.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I’m guessing turf tires are inexpensive as they are used on lawn mowers too.
Ariens snowblowers used to have lawn mower attachments in the late sixties. 
I have always used chains on every size Ariens I have owned. Until recently,I have not seen a decent rubber tire on a Snowblower.
This blower is a 79, snowblowers were not as popular back then, supply and demand I guess.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I've thought this about turf tires as well. Has to be other summer attachments. My lawn is a bit torn up near my shed door...moving the fleet in and out all fall while working on them did a number on it even without chains and with turf tires.

I took my chains off while I was working on them. I have a tight space to store all 3 in, and muscling them around in tight spaces with chains wears on my messed up shoulders. 

I now have Snow Hogs on my 922008. The Hogs tear up my lawn when the ground isn't frozen (shallow turns!) - but still are better to move around than chains by far. I'm anxious to see how the 910965 and 910962 do sans chains. I suspect the 910962 (diff machine) will be fine but the 910965 (no diff and less HP but otherwise exactly the same machine) will struggle by comparison. Luckily, I got almost completely flat ground to plow out and a small and nearly flat curb EOD, so we'll see on that when we get our first decent storm.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice machine! I love the old girls. Lotsa metal!


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Update on the 1979 1032 model # 924044

It runs great, starts right up and idles well.
Every system, auger lever,drive disc etc were out of adjustment.
Installed new drive disc,original one dated 10/78, was dried out and cracked.
The motor only ran with the front auger interlock pulled up, auger belt was dragging,auger ran constantly.

After a few hours of adjustment and lubricating,everything works as it should.
From sitting it had no lubrication anywhere
So far, I have added a sparkplug,2 shear pins,an auger belt ,2 tire tubes , lots of grease and fluid change.
Now,if it would snow, I’d get to test out the larger second stage auger with 6 blades and the taller chute that this year is noted as having over previous years.

Thanks for the info on this site,to get this old friend going again


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I agree..the 924 is the apex of Ariens ...at least the ones I've worked on......


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Finally it snowed enough to try out my new old friend,other than a slight carb adjustment,it runs great.
In the 4” of light snow it ran basically the same as the 924024.
The taller chute is nicer to use, you can blow snow almost straight up. ��


----------

